# Suggestion



## Scatha (Feb 2, 2003)

I have a slight comment, which may be something we'd all enjoy.

Instead of re-routing someone to the same forum you were in, when you click "mark this forum read", can we perhaps re-route that to the forum that lies above??

Marking a forum as read, means you are finished at that forum, re-routing you back to it seems rather pointless.


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 21, 2003)

I think I follow what you're saying, it's 1:30 in the morning and I'm very tired, just felt like getting my 500th post before retiring for the night 

At the bottom of most pages there's a drop down menu which let's you easily lets you skip to whichever part of the forum you want.

Or if you mean threads, that could be in place just now so you can read over what you have written, make sure spelling and such like is correct, or to check the post actually came up.


----------

